# raised garden next to house



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

can you make a raised garden next to a house? not directly on the house, but if I build a pressure treated box about 4" to 6" off the face of the house?


----------



## Gerry Petard (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't see the problem with that. What is your concern, specifically?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think being close to the house is a problem, as long as you didn't already have a drainage problem to start with. I would consider using something besides treated lumber to frame it with, maybe cedar, redwood, or cypress. I don't like the idea of whatever is in the treated lumber leaching out where I am growing things to eat. Just my personal opinion. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

I was just concerned about moisture and maybe condensation on the siding, with possible mold and mildew problems... Just over thinking a simple projects :laughing:

edit: good idea on the treated lumber to, I didnt think about that!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used PT on my raised garden
I then lined the inside with the old vinyl siding off the house
I have PT posts in my garden for support structure
CCA (has arsenic) is no longer made, new wood is ACQ & does not have arsenic



> Certain national gardening publications have raised concerns about the safety of using treated lumber in food gardens. Pressure-treated lumber uses CCA (chromated copper arsenate) or ACA (ammoniacal copper arsenate) as a preservative. However, studies done by Texas A&M Agricultural Extension Service showed insignificant movement of these compounds into surrounding soil. Pressure-treated lumber has no proven effect on plant growth or food safety. However, on Feb.12, 2002, the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) announced a voluntary decision by the lumber industry to move consumer use of treated lumber products away from a variety of pressure-treated wood that contains arsenic by Dec. 31, 2003, in favor of new, alternative wood preservatives. Alkaline cooper quaternary (ACQ) is a relatively new wood treatment that is available in some areas of the country. This product is higher in copper than CCA but is free of arsenic.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

P.t. wood is* not *waterproof. Unless you buy it specifically treated for that--- with an extra cost. You are fine using the "ground contact, 40%retention" in dirt but remember not to water the plants as the p.t. will absorb water and rot, but not from insects or decay. Never entomb p.t. in concrete. A p.t. post in the ground will absorb water from the dirt by capillary action and adhesion. A tree feeds water to its leaves and fruit from its roots up through the trunk (think post). I would treat the p.t. with a waterproof liquid, especially the cuts and bare ends.
http://www.ufpi.com/literature/ptfaq-204.pdf

http://www.thompsonswaterseal.com/advice/faq.cfm

http://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-projects/project_ideas/PlantBio_p033.shtml

Be safe, Gary


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

got me thinking maybe I should try out a composite material... that would last forever right :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Like the composite decks that fall apart after 2 years ? :laughing:


----------

